# BradC 20 Gallon low tech turned high tech! New pics added 11/11/11



## musicmanmoses (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome driftwood!!!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Time for an update!

Plants are in and have been planted. I am pretty happy with the look for now but might make changes in the future.



















Glosso









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

musicmanmoses said:


> Awesome driftwood!!!


Thanks! I got it from GLA!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

following along! looking good! and that drift wood is sick. have you thought about angling it out a little bit?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

problemman said:


> following along! looking good! and that drift wood is sick. have you thought about angling it out a little bit?


Thanks!

I havent but that looks like it would look good. The wood was a little bigger than I thought when I saw the measurements on GLA. There is only like 3 ways I could have put the driftwood in and have it fit.. Will see if I can move it in a few days when I do a WC.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good! - Keep the pictures coming! - The scape is turning out good!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is the tank after almost a month. As you can see the glosso is not doing well at all. Will prob just let it go and see what happens.



Also added some fish. 

3 Pigmey cory cats
2 Albino cory cats (<1")
12 Neon tetras (0.5")
4 Oto's
1 Nerite snail


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

This is the tank right before a little trim. Will post pics after the trim later today


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Here it is after a little trim and replant of some of the trimmings.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

it can be hard to get glosso going, even with higher light tanks (it likes growing up, you have to train it to grow horizontally). I would switch it out with some other foreground plants that would do better with low tech setup....


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

rballi said:


> it can be hard to get glosso going, even with higher light tanks (it likes growing up, you have to train it to grow horizontally). I would switch it out with some other foreground plants that would do better with low tech setup....


It is actually doing a lot better now. Once I took the dying stems out I was left with some really health ones. I knew it would grow up rather than out giving my lighting conditions, etc.. Might try the cut them down till they grow out trick haha.

I did have glosso in my high tech 55 gal and it grew like weeds. I am going to keep it and try to add more and/or try to get some other type of small/low foreground plant.

Thanks!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok finally got some shrimp.. Got a couple unknowns, RCS, blueberry, and my favorite AMANO'S!  Here are some close up's of the blueberry and an unknown!?

Blueberry









Unknown??


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice tank! I really like the driftwood. One question, did you use some kind of twine to hold your java ferns together. Mine usually tend to a little loose when I buy them and when I move them from place to place, they often fall apart.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Almost forgot here is the tank after a WC and the water sprite got a major trim today, stuff grows like weeds!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

A.M. Aquatics said:


> Very nice tank! I really like the driftwood. One question, did you use some kind of twine to hold your java ferns together. Mine usually tend to a little loose when I buy them and when I move them from place to place, they often fall apart.


Thanks! 

Nope the only java fern I have is on the back of the driftwood (looks sideways). All I did was tie a plant anchor to the bottom of it to hold it in place.

If I had to use something to tie it together I would use black/brown sewing thread, just like I used to attach the java moss to the driftwood. Many people also use fishing line.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Update!

Everything is growing great and there really is no algae (knock on wood). Bought a German Blue Ram about a week ago and he/she (still dont know) acclimated fine and is doing really well, has an awesome personality  Here are some pics of the tank and the GBR. Enjoi!


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks awesome, better than most planted 10 gallons.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a little update. Got a tank shot and a little video. Enjoy!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwAYRnioDUw


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Update!

Well decided to hook up the CO2! Used to have it on my 55 gal high tech tank that was tore down almost a year ago.

Since the addition of CO2 and removing the screen from my light I thought I would give glosso another try in this tank. Also removed the green temple narrow from the back left side of the tank and replace it with rotala 'nanjenshan'.

CO2 has been hooked up for a little over a week now and I can already see significant growth from the ludwigia peruensis. Usually when I would trim it it would sprout to stems from the top but usually only one would make it and start to grow. Now both stems are growing equally 

Here are some updated pics. Enjoy and all comments are welcome 


FTS 10/10/11 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


CO2 profile by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


CO2 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Otto cat by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Sucker by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


German blue ram by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Nerite snail by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Amano shrimp by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Neon tetra by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


German blue ram by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Nerite snail snack by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Berried amano shrimp by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Neon tetra by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


German blue ram on the hunt by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Amano shrimp by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Here Are some pics of the whole setup.


Whole setup by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Equipment by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


CO2 setup by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Regulator by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok another update!

Dont know if anyone is following this thread lol but I use this as a good way to track my tanks progress.

Since I planted the glosso every other day or so it will be all pulled out and scattered around the tank!? After re-planting it several times over a week or so I found out that my GBR was pulling it out. So no more glosso! :icon_mad:. Will try to figure out another foreground plant to put there but until then it is going to be empty.

Since I started the CO2, about 20 days ago the plants have grown 4-6" :icon_surp. Last night I gave them a trim and moved a few plants around.

Here are some pics of the tank and GBR I took a few days to a week before the trim. Will prob post trim pic this weekend. Enjoy :hihi:


Angled FTS 11/1/11 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


GBR by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Ludwigia Peruensis by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


GBR close up by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


GBR by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Aquasoil Amazonia by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

About a week after the trim.


FTS 11/11/11 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Angled FTS 11/11/11 by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


Rotala 'nanjenshan' by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


GBR yawn by Bradley Costa, on Flickr


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty, nice scaping


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

2in10 said:


> Very pretty, nice scaping



Thanks! Still tweaking the scape here and there. Was thinking about replacing the green temple narrow between the driftwood and getting either red or green crypt wendtii? Think that will fill in nicely there.


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the scape


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> Love the scape


Thanks!


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Mar 10, 2008)

Very clear and beautiful pictures!


----------



## D.Rodgers (Sep 13, 2014)

looks great ! 
Me and my wife both thought the driftwood looks like a bear wrestling with a person .. funny how we see things.


----------

